# over staying your tourist visa



## winston'sgma (Feb 23, 2010)

What are the problems if you overstay your 6 months tourist visa in Mexico? I want to avoid an expensive trip back to the states if I can.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you still have 30 days to go on your FMT, go to INM and apply for an FM3 Visa. You will need proofs of income, address, your FMT, etc.
If you are not within that time frame, you will have to leave Mexico before the FMT expires or become an illegal alien; not a good idea at all.
If flying out, you must turn in your FMT to INM at the airport before boarding the plane.
Are there problems if you violate immigration laws? You bet. Fines and delays are the least of them and it can get worse. Don't risk it.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

RVGRINGO is absolutely correct in that you should definately avoid putting yourself at risk.
That being said, I had an issue a couple of years ago with my car and was a few days late to the border. I was lucky in that I had an English speaking person at immigration that accepted my explanation and even talked to Banercito about car permit which was also late.
I would not recommend this but at least in my case an honest explanation and apology went a long way. I'm not sure how universal but at my preferred crossing point the Mexican authorities are a lot more reasonable than their US counterparts.


----------



## Barbara S (Jan 28, 2010)

There is an immigration amnesty program currently in effect. I don't know if that will help you or not, if you are planning to apply for an FM-3 or want to extend your tourist visa.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*Fmt*

you can go to your local imigration office and ask them to issue and extencion..... i am not sure how many weeks or months you can ask for. i had a similar issue and was given an official extencion on my fmt.


----------

